# KINGFISH CUSTOMS 1985 Cutlass build



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

This 1985 Cutlass belongs to a fellow layitlow member who shall remain nameless..If Alex wants to claim his car he can...lol....anyhow enough with the jokes on with the work...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the A arms...they are extended 2 inches but thats becuz the back of the mounts are plated with 3/8 plate


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

nice !!! 
what kinda work is gonna be done to it?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

pics of the lower trailing arms 1 1/4 inch extension...from start to almost completion..as u can see the extensions are almost completley hidden from being noticeable...still a little finish work to be completed with a softer grinding disc to take out the high spots to s mooth everything out...no body filler will be used to mold it..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i re worked the lower trailing arms so they are looking a lot cleaner now...just didnt take any pics lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

here are the upper trailing arms...done the same as the lowers...just didnt gring them at the time of the pics...i have since grinded them out smooth..just need to take the pics..as you can also see the ears on them have been reinforced as well..cuz we all know how they rip off when over locked


----------



## sg1221 (Apr 11, 2008)

dam those r some nice welds.... that cutty is tight too....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

car will also receive a complete new bushing kit... new body mounts, new upper and lower A arm bushings...as well as new upper and lower trailing arm bushings


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 22 2009, 01:28 AM~13351153
> *nice !!!
> what kinda work is gonna be done to it?
> *



a nice street 3 pump hi low setup with 8 batteries....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

new frame thats goin under the car...originally was black when it was purchased from us..currently is not black now...gonna get a fresh coat of dark red metallic when the rest of the suspension parts are finished and some added reinforcing was done to the frame as well


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice work bro!!


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

How did you take the body off the car? I need to do my frame but I thought I'd need a lift to remove the body and I see that there is no lifts in the pics of the body removal.

I aint good with auto mechanics but is there a post or something on this. I also own a 85' Cutty.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

NICE WORK HOMIE



TTT


----------



## MoreBounce 805 (Jul 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Mar 22 2009, 09:15 AM~13352242
> *How did you take the body off the car?  I need to do my frame but I thought I'd need a lift to remove the body and I see that there is no lifts in the pics of the body removal.
> 
> I aint good with auto mechanics but is there a post or something on this.  I also own a 85' Cutty.
> *



theres quite a lot of work involved removing the body without a lift...you can lower the frame out from under the car and still wrap up quite a big of the frame...

you have to disconnect the motor from the fire wall...and gas lines from the rubber hoses and quite a bit of other things..then its a slow careful process to get the frame out


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 22 2009, 09:17 AM~13352254
> *NICE WORK HOMIE
> TTT
> *



thanks...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

awwwwwww shietttt!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

is that frame wrapped on all 4 sides front 2 back?? hard 2 tell with gloss black and water on it.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

frame looks really good uffin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2009, 12:22 AM~13351110
> *This 1985 Cutlass belongs to a fellow layitlow member who shall remain nameless..If Alex wants to claim his car he can...lol....anyhow enough with the jokes on with the work...
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for not mentioning my name :roflmao: :roflmao: looking good bro i cant wait :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2009, 01:43 PM~13352976
> *theres quite a lot of work involved removing the body without a lift...you can lower the frame out from under the car and still wrap up quite a big of the frame...
> 
> you have to disconnect the motor from the fire wall...and gas lines from the rubber hoses and quite a bit of other things..then its a slow careful process to get the frame out
> *


Is there any post anywhere on lay it low with step by step info?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Joker_@Mar 22 2009, 02:31 PM~13354203
> *Is there any post anywhere on lay it low with step by step info?
> *


i am not sure..youll haev to try and search it out...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 22 2009, 12:55 PM~13353414
> *is that frame wrapped on all 4 sides front 2 back?? hard 2 tell with gloss black and water on it.
> *



no...the entire outiside frame rail from front to back is...its boxed on the inside frame rail...the inside of the arches are done, the crossmember is completely done and the towers and a bridge, and the top of the frame behind the towers to the first body bushing under the door and a few other spots


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

.why even do a frame half ass like that? i can understand if your in your garage and have no room to do a frame off your just doing stress points or lifting the body up a bit over the frame and doing a 2 or 3 side wrap, but when its off like that theres no reason it should not be full boxed in , all 4 sides.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 22 2009, 03:48 PM~13354632
> *.why even do a frame half ass like that? i can understand if your in your garage and have no room to do a frame off your just doing stress points or lifting the body up a bit over the frame and doing a 2 or 3 side wrap, but when its off like that theres no reason it should not be full boxed in , all 4 sides.
> *



theres always a reason why not all 4 sides are done...its called money...we are doing a frame swap..we arent reinforcing the frame we pulled out from under the car....


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2009, 04:55 PM~13354334
> *i am not sure..youll haev to try and search it out...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

lowers are next and a fresh coat of paint jeff and dad have been trucking that work out faster than i can build suspension  gotta have bong breaks


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 22 2009, 06:27 PM~13356023
> *lowers are next and a fresh coat of paint jeff and dad have been trucking that work out faster than i can build suspension  gotta have bong breaks
> *



lower???????? a-arms????


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ey is this shit gonna be drivable or what?? i dont want the homie getting pulled over cause of the rear lower trailing arms or the front tires sticking out cause the uppers & "lowers" are extended......we just want to make sure this is a drivable street lowrider, not a trailer car or a hopper.....just want to put that out there!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

nice work though!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2009, 05:41 PM~13355363
> *theres always a reason why not all 4 sides are done...its called money...we are doing a frame swap..we arent reinforcing the frame we pulled out from under the car....
> *


also time has a big part on building the frame,,,coulda been close to summer or a show,,
besides,,its just for street so its all good no ??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 22 2009, 08:10 PM~13356323
> *ey is this shit gonna be drivable or what?? i dont want the homie getting pulled over cause of the rear lower trailing arms or the front tires sticking out cause the uppers & "lowers" are extended......we just want to make sure this is a drivable street lowrider, not a trailer car or a hopper.....just want to put that out there!!
> *



nope completely driveable..we are reinforcing the inside of the towers with 3/8 plate..so we extended the uppers to compensate for that extra 3/8 placement more towards the engine....and if that still seems to be a lil more than needed it can be shimmed..better to have a lil more than too little.....the lowers were only extended 1 1/4 inches as well as the uppers...car will be completely driveable and streetable...i did the lowers and uppers so that he could lock the car up without shoving the driveline into the tranny either ripping the tranny mount out, destroyin the rear main seal of the tranny...as well as im putting the 14's out of my regal into his cutlass it will hold a mean standing 3 wheel....my regals uppers and lowers are extended 1 1/4 inches and i drive that bitch on the freeway at 65 - 70 mph..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 22 2009, 08:19 PM~13356413
> *also time has a big part on building the frame,,,coulda been close to summer or a show,,
> besides,,its just for street so its all good no ??
> *



time wasnt a factor...this frame is good to go...this frame a lil bit more work done then my own frame on my hopper...which ill be doing some more frame work to mine that will be teh same as the one thats going under this cutlass...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 22 2009, 08:06 PM~13356292
> *lower???????? a-arms????
> *



the lower A arms need to have the ball joints put into them as well as plate the bottom of them as well and the axle are the only 2 things left to do before everything gets painted and re-assembled and the car back together to get to the pump rack


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Mar 22 2009, 07:27 PM~13356023
> *lowers are next and a fresh coat of paint jeff and dad have been trucking that work out faster than i can build suspension  gotta have bong breaks
> *



haha well you know we got quite a bit of a work load left to accomplish, plus frees up sometime for you to finish up prior comitments you had....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2009, 07:31 PM~13356542
> *nope completely driveable..we are reinforcing the inside of the towers with 3/8 plate..so we extended the uppers to compensate for that extra 3/8 placement more towards the engine....and if that still seems to be a lil more than needed it can be shimmed..better to have a lil more than too little.....the lowers were only extended 1 1/4 inches as well as the uppers...car will be completely driveable and streetable...i did the lowers and uppers so that he could lock the car up without shoving the driveline into the tranny either ripping the tranny mount out, destroyin the rear main seal of the tranny...as well as im putting the 14's out of my regal into his cutlass it will hold a mean standing 3 wheel....my regals uppers and lowers are extended 1 1/4 inches and i drive that bitch on the freeway at 65 - 70 mph..*


 :biggrin: tight.....cant wait to see it


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

:angry: I'm not impressed :thumbsdown: 

















































 Just kidding....good job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

yup got that other car out the way and we can focus on this car only. i had one of these before i had a regal and i drove it at 85 90 to sac and fresno with 4 pumps and 10 batts on 13s not 14s hopped it and drove home dont worry i got your back     :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 22 2009, 11:49 PM~13358950
> *:angry:  I'm not impressed  :thumbsdown:
> Just kidding....good job guys :thumbsup:
> *



lol..aint seen u lurking on in a while..where u been


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 22 2009, 11:21 PM~13358639
> *:biggrin: tight.....cant wait to see it
> *



oh ya the car will sit nice...wont be too low so homie can drive the car home if he has a problem with something...wont need a tow truck..unless he ripped a brake line or busted balljoints or some other mechanical failure..but if its a hydraulic issue the car will get home


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

How much yall chargin em?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Mar 23 2009, 02:19 AM~13359633
> *How much yall chargin em?
> *


thats a secret lol


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 01:22 AM~13359637
> *thats a secret lol
> *



:cheesy: I kind of thought I would get a answer like that


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Mar 23 2009, 03:09 AM~13359750
> *:cheesy:  I kind of thought I would get a answer like that
> *



lol...we gave him a good price.....


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 10:54 AM~13362069
> *lol...we gave him a good price.....
> *



sure did :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 12:06 AM~13359436
> *lol..aint seen u lurking on in a while..where u been
> *


 been focusing on other things. Since I haven't been doing any hydro work. I'm learning how to pinstripe, airbrush and paint. Hydro forums have gotten a little dull. I check in now and again to get updates. Getting ready to start up on that frame again finally. I'll be posting updates when I do. Keep up the good work.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 22 2009, 04:48 PM~13354632
> *.why even do a frame half ass like that? i can understand if your in your garage and have no room to do a frame off your just doing stress points or lifting the body up a bit over the frame and doing a 2 or 3 side wrap, but when its off like that theres no reason it should not be full boxed in , all 4 sides.
> *


WHY DO ALL FOUR SIDES? EVERY FRAME I SEEN BREAK WAS BECAUSE THE SIDES WERENT REINFORCED. WHAT DOES PLATING THE TOP AND BOTTOM PROTECT? IF ITS FROM THREE WHEELIN THEN I DONT THINK IT NEEDS TOP AND BOTTOM FOR THAT


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2009, 07:31 PM~13356542
> *nope completely driveable..we are reinforcing the inside of the towers with 3/8 plate..so we extended the uppers to compensate for that extra 3/8 placement more towards the engine....and if that still seems to be a lil more than needed it can be shimmed..better to have a lil more than too little.....the lowers were only extended 1 1/4 inches as well as the uppers...car will be completely driveable and streetable...i did the lowers and uppers so that he could lock the car up without shoving the driveline into the tranny either ripping the tranny mount out, destroyin the rear main seal of the tranny...as well as im putting the 14's out of my regal into his cutlass it will hold a mean standing 3 wheel....my regals uppers and lowers are extended 1 1/4 inches and i drive that bitch on the freeway at 65 - 70 mph..
> *


DO U NEED A SLIP YOKE TO BE ABLE TO LUCK UP THE CAR WITH THE EXTENDED LOWERS AND UPPERS WITHOUT FUCKIN THE TRANNY SEAL UP?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 23 2009, 08:48 PM~13367914
> *DO U NEED A SLIP YOKE TO BE ABLE TO LUCK UP THE CAR WITH THE EXTENDED LOWERS AND UPPERS WITHOUT FUCKIN THE TRANNY SEAL UP?
> *



all depends on how high the lock up is...about the most you can get of lock up without much of a bind on the driveline is 10's...but then thats why people opt to extend the lowers and uppers...extending the lowers pulls the rear end backwards and pull the driveline out of the tranny whatever distance you extended them..that way when u start to lock the car up..u have a lil extra room before the driveline pushes on the tranny..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 23 2009, 03:38 PM~13364305
> *been focusing on other things. Since I haven't been doing any hydro work. I'm learning how to pinstripe, airbrush and paint. Hydro forums have gotten a little dull. I check in now and again to get updates. Getting ready to start up on that frame again finally. I'll be posting updates when I do. Keep up the good work.
> *



good shit..cant wait to see that frame..hey any pics of ur pin stripping work...i am want to have mine pinstriped after it gets painted...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

got more work done..heres the reinforced towers


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:59 PM~13369675
> *got more work done..heres the reinforced towers
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

its getting closer to coming back home hehe


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:44 PM~13369463
> *all depends on how high the lock up is...about the most you can get of lock up without much of a bind on the driveline is 10's...but then thats why people opt to extend the lowers and uppers...extending the lowers pulls the rear end backwards and pull the driveline out of the tranny whatever distance you extended them..that way when u start to lock the car up..u have a lil extra room before the driveline pushes on the tranny..
> *


ok so im probably gonna end up havin to get a yoke cause i got extendable lowers and uppers and i got 14" cylinders! Im lookin for a nice 3-wheel and eventually i want to try and get it on the bumper!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Mar 24 2009, 03:50 PM~13376076
> *ok so im probably gonna end up havin to get a yoke cause i got extendable lowers and uppers and i got 14" cylinders! Im lookin for a nice 3-wheel and eventually i want to try and get it on the bumper!
> *



U really can't go wrong with getting one


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2009, 09:30 PM~13380811
> *U really can't go wrong with getting one
> *


WHATS THE PROCESS WHEN INSTALLING A SLIP YOKE. DO YOU HAVE TO TRU THE DRIVE SHAFT AGAIN AFTER YOU CUT IT?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 24 2009, 10:35 PM~13380895
> *WHATS THE PROCESS WHEN INSTALLING A SLIP YOKE. DO YOU HAVE TO TRU THE DRIVE SHAFT AGAIN AFTER YOU CUT IT?
> *


the process is you dont do it..you take it to a driveline shop so they can do it and can re-balance the driveshaft again...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice arm mounts! Thats the way I did mine too. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 25 2009, 01:36 PM~13386083
> *Nice arm mounts! Thats the way I did mine too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



the bitch part was drilling the holes back out...i use the step up bits cuz they cut so quickly and nicely but damn it if u hit a snag...the bits snap lol..i went thru 3 bits


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I fried a few too.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 25 2009, 05:15 PM~13388174
> *I fried a few too.
> *



i just broke em and took em back and got replacements for free lol


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 25 2009, 07:32 PM~13390367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BRO YOU MADE IT INTO THAT HYDRAULIC WOW'S TOPIC WASSUP WIT THA??


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2009, 09:46 PM~13369490
> *good shit..cant wait to see that frame..hey any pics of ur pin stripping work...i am want to have mine pinstriped after it gets painted...
> *


There are a few pics in the "future pinstripers" topic. And some in on myspace. In the middle of my first real project. A bike frame for a fellow club member. Still a rookie at it... LOL


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2009, 02:47 PM~13387274
> *the bitch part was drilling the holes back out...i use the step up bits cuz they cut so quickly and nicely but damn it if u hit a snag...the bits snap lol..i went thru 3 bits
> *


 when did mine. I marked the plates though the stock holes and put them in the drillpress. Then lined'em up and welded. I hate drilling through thick plate. I try to use the press whenever possible.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 25 2009, 10:40 PM~13391999
> *when did mine. I marked the plates though the stock holes and put them in the drillpress. Then lined'em up and welded. I hate drilling through thick plate. I try to use the press whenever possible.
> *



lol ya a drill press would be nice..dont own one YET


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah , I know the feeling. I get big grin everytime I use it still. Just makes life alot easier. Wish I had a plasma cutter that worked. That frame would have been done a long time ago.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 25 2009, 12:36 PM~13386083
> *Nice arm mounts! Thats the way I did mine too. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why. But I gotta sudden craving for chocolate...LOL
Looks nice


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 25 2009, 08:38 PM~13390472
> *DAMN BRO YOU MADE IT INTO THAT HYDRAULIC WOW'S TOPIC WASSUP WIT THA??
> *



dont know..theres always atleast 1 whiny bitch on layitlow..funny how people always seem to talk shit yet no one sees their shit....grant it i havent finished what i was doing...i was only showing the progress...but whatever...i could careless what new booty member has to say...


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 03:26 AM~13393625
> *dont know..theres always atleast 1 whiny bitch on layitlow..funny how people always seem to talk shit yet no one sees their shit....grant it i havent finished what i was doing...i was only showing the progress...but whatever...i could careless what new booty member has to say...
> *


nough said just keep doing what u doing homie


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 02:26 AM~13393625
> *dont know..theres always atleast 1 whiny bitch on layitlow..funny how people always seem to talk shit yet no one sees their shit....grant it i havent finished what i was doing...i was only showing the progress...but whatever...i could careless what new booty member has to say...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13390472
> *DAMN BRO YOU MADE IT INTO THAT HYDRAULIC WOW'S TOPIC WASSUP WIT THA??
> *


Pics. of your work?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 26 2009, 08:52 AM~13394829
> *Pics. of your work?
> *


theres pics on this page of my work...as well as our topic..he even put up a pic of my bridge that i welded 2 years ago when i first started to weld...but the point of the picture was to show how i installed the bridge...had nothing to do with the welding lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

and to top it off the guy just got on layitlow march 2009...so either he is new on here or he has another name on layitlow and instead of being a man he was a pussy and made another name just to talk shit...

and the fuckin moron cant figure out where to buy Zeniths from..after he has been giving the damn answer repeatedly lol

fuckin singlepumpking...the only king he is is the king of BULLSHIT...just like the rest of the shit talkers..they talk their shit yet show any of the work, or their cars...and if they do show their cars its been built by someone else and not them...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=465514&hl=


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

JUST SPITTING THE TRUTH HOMIE. THE WORKS ASS LETS FACE IT.

YOU CAN SAY WHATEVER YOU WANNA SAY, IM JUST SPITTING THE TRUTH. GRANTED YOUR ON HERE 24-7 POSTING AND REPYING AND HELPING PEOPLE, THATS GREAT, BUT I HAVE READ LOTS OF WRONG INFO YOU GIVEN TO PEOPLE JUST FOR THE SAKE OF REPLYING ON SOMETHING.

REMEMBER, QUALITY OVER QUANTITY.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 26 2009, 12:35 PM~13397366
> *JUST SPITTING THE TRUTH HOMIE. THE WORKS ASS LETS FACE IT.
> 
> YOU CAN SAY WHATEVER YOU WANNA SAY, IM JUST SPITTING THE TRUTH. GRANTED YOUR ON HERE 24-7 POSTING AND REPYING AND HELPING PEOPLE, THATS GREAT, BUT I HAVE READ LOTS OF WRONG INFO YOU GIVEN TO PEOPLE JUST FOR THE SAKE OF REPLYING ON SOMETHING.
> ...


*You got any links to these post*-- cause I have read a few things me and JEFF dont have the exact same point of view on-- but fROm what IO have read-- if he isnt 99%sure- he lets it be know that he is jus givin his 2cents- and people can take it how they want it. WHICH IS WHAT ALL OF US TRUE FABRICATORS WILL DO..


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 26 2009, 01:35 PM~13397366
> *JUST SPITTING THE TRUTH HOMIE. THE WORKS ASS LETS FACE IT.
> 
> YOU CAN SAY WHATEVER YOU WANNA SAY, IM JUST SPITTING THE TRUTH. GRANTED YOUR ON HERE 24-7 POSTING AND REPYING AND HELPING PEOPLE, THATS GREAT, BUT I HAVE READ LOTS OF WRONG INFO YOU GIVEN TO PEOPLE JUST FOR THE SAKE OF REPLYING ON SOMETHING.
> ...


hmmm.... who did you piss off kingfish


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 12:52 PM~13397520
> *You got any links to these post-- cause I have read a few things me and JEFF dont have the exact same point of view on-- but fROm what IO have read-- if he isnt 99%sure- he lets it be know that he is jus givin his 2cents- and people can take it how they want it. WHICH IS WHAT ALL OF US TRUE FABRICATORS WILL DO..
> *



:0 x2


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 12:52 PM~13397520
> *You got any links to these post-- cause I have read a few things me and JEFF dont have the exact same point of view on-- but fROm what IO have read-- if he isnt 99%sure- he lets it be know that he is jus givin his 2cents- and people can take it how they want it. WHICH IS WHAT ALL OF US TRUE FABRICATORS WILL DO..
> *


 X3


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 26 2009, 07:52 AM~13394829
> *Pics. of your work?
> *


 :uh: :uh: ITS NOT ME THAT'S TALKING SHIT BRO! AND IM SURE KINGFISH KNOW'S THAT IVE EVEN SPOKE TO HIM OVER THE PHONE AND HE IS A GREAT DUDE WHO HELP'S EVERYONE! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 26 2009, 01:35 PM~13397366
> *JUST SPITTING THE TRUTH HOMIE. THE WORKS ASS LETS FACE IT.
> 
> YOU CAN SAY WHATEVER YOU WANNA SAY, IM JUST SPITTING THE TRUTH. GRANTED YOUR ON HERE 24-7 POSTING AND REPYING AND HELPING PEOPLE, THATS GREAT, BUT I HAVE READ LOTS OF WRONG INFO YOU GIVEN TO PEOPLE JUST FOR THE SAKE OF REPLYING ON SOMETHING.
> ...



spitting the truth..about what...that theres a picture of my bridge that u can see the welds on..what u dont see is the welds behind it linking the bridge to the frame..the welds you do see is me learning how to gap fill instead of just leaving the gap...that i did 2 years ago...the point of the pics wasnt to show the welding it was to show how the bridge was done...oh wow u got me on that one the welds arent so hot in the pic...so what...then u post a pic of the tower i was working on..for what..to show everyone an unfinished piece of work...all u did was look like a fucking retard...theres steps and a process things go thru before u get to a finished product..thats why the topic is called CUTLASS BUILD..not CUTLASS FINISHED PRODUCTS...u wanna talk about qaulity over quanity...wheres ur shit...

oh and for the whole me giving people wrong info a lot...BACK UR SHIT UP AND POST IT UP BITCH....if something ive said was wrong and i was corrected about it i always admit a mistake...but if u wanna post the same fucking bullshit every other pussy that has said and yet they cant back it up... SO MAN UP AND BACK UR FUCKING CLAIM UP..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW_@Mar 26 2009, 01:55 PM~13397563
> *hmmm.... who did you piss off kingfish
> *



oh you know how pussys get when they have some sand in their vagina....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 26 2009, 09:18 PM~13401713
> *:uh:  :uh:  ITS NOT ME THAT'S TALKING SHIT BRO! AND IM SURE KINGFISH KNOW'S THAT IVE EVEN SPOKE TO HIM OVER THE PHONE AND HE IS A GREAT DUDE WHO HELP'S EVERYONE! :biggrin:
> *



naw i know its not u homie lol...apparently this pussy has also been talking shit to another homie of mine....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 01:52 PM~13397520
> *You got any links to these post-- cause I have read a few things me and JEFF dont have the exact same point of view on-- but fROm what IO have read-- if he isnt 99%sure- he lets it be know that he is jus givin his 2cents- and people can take it how they want it. WHICH IS WHAT ALL OF US TRUE FABRICATORS WILL DO..
> *



you know he aint gonna have no links to these supposed posts...cuz if i was wrong and it was pointed out to me, i am always willing to admit a mistake...but yet heres comes another person making a new screen name just to talk shit to people and yet has no fucking clue about who to buy zeniths from...he doesnt even know JD is the fucking man on that shit...either he is too fucking new to the game to know shit or a fucking retard all together...probably just got a new name to hide from his real one so no one knows who it is...cuz seriously u think this idiot has even time to go thru all my 8,699 posts in the start of his screen name MARCH 2009...i think the fuck not


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 26 2009, 08:18 PM~13401713
> *:uh:  :uh:  ITS NOT ME THAT'S TALKING SHIT BRO! AND IM SURE KINGFISH KNOW'S THAT IVE EVEN SPOKE TO HIM OVER THE PHONE AND HE IS A GREAT DUDE WHO HELP'S EVERYONE! :biggrin:
> *


I am not talking shit towards anyone directly. Just if someone does talk shit they better have pics of better work or it's pointless. Nothing towards you bro. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 26 2009, 11:21 PM~13403448
> *I am not talking shit towards anyone directly. Just if someone does talk shit they better have pics of better work or it's pointless. Nothing towards you bro. :biggrin:
> *



thats what im saying...if ur gonna open ur mouth back it up with something other than bullshit lol...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have had a few really stupid questions answered by KINGFISH. Shit talking is a waste of life.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 10:19 PM~13403430
> *you know he aint gonna have no links to these supposed posts...*


I KNOW *****--THATS WHY I SAID IT---and he aint been in here since.
fuk this fake ass bitch--- we all know whats up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 11:33 PM~13403615
> *I KNOW *****--THATS WHY I SAID IT---and he aint been in here since.
> fuk this fake ass bitch--- we all know whats up
> *



and he wont post up his own work or vehicle cuz they people would know who it is...but whatever...anyhow back to the subject of actual work....


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 26 2009, 10:21 PM~13403448
> *I am not talking shit towards anyone directly. Just if someone does talk shit they better have pics of better work or it's pointless. Nothing towards you bro. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Let it go fish. Not even worth wasting your breath. Just keep posting pics of the build :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 27 2009, 12:13 AM~13404041
> *Let it go fish.  Not even worth wasting your breath.  Just keep posting pics of the build  :cheesy:
> *



thanks homie..back to the grind of things to finish this car up for my patient homie alex...


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Mar 26 2009, 10:33 PM~13403615
> *I KNOW *****--THATS WHY I SAID IT---and he aint been in here since.
> fuk this fake ass bitch--- we all know whats up
> *


i been on here since , i always login as guest, only made an account now.

, anyways I posted the work because it looked like crap, then he asks me 2 see my work, thats not the point of this. the point is that the work looked like ass, to be a shop and charge people for work i think the work should be top notch. when you take your frame to brent from pitbull or bmh or homies you dont get this type of welding and your frame dont look like this...












so before charging people for work like this, maybe he should do it for free or a case of beer before he attemts to label himself as a shop and sell frame wraps etc.. hes only had 24 months experience in welding and hes doing full frame wraps and a shop selling work. :ugh: 

do you think its ok for a customer to take his car to a shop and get work that looks like that? or get 1 of his wishbones? look at pitbulls work and look at his. honsetly.
anyways thats my opinion.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 27 2009, 12:59 AM~13404406
> *i been on here since , i always login as guest, only made an account now.
> 
> , anyways I posted the work because it looked like crap, then he asks me 2 see my work, thats not the point of this. the point is that the work looked like ass, to be a shop and charge people for work i think the work should be top notch. when you take your frame to brent from pitbull or bmh or homies you dont get this type of welding and your frame dont look like this...
> ...


Ok so what about this work is bad ? cant your blind ass tell that the photo to posted is of NOT FINISHED work... so why talk shit when this is a BUILD topic and HATE cause you cant do it ..... just my .02


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 27 2009, 12:59 AM~13404406
> *i been on here since , i always login as guest, only made an account now.
> 
> , anyways I posted the work because it looked like crap, then he asks me 2 see my work, thats not the point of this. the point is that the work looked like ass, to be a shop and charge people for work i think the work should be top notch. when you take your frame to brent from pitbull or bmh or homies you dont get this type of welding and your frame dont look like this...
> ...


there isnt just me doing the work...theres my homie who has been doing this for 20 yrs.......and again what u see in the pic isnt a finished product..its THE PROCESS TOWARDS A FINISHED PRODUCT...apparently youve never done any work...otherwise youd know the process parts to thru before you come to a finished product...

there isnt just me doing the work...theres my homie who has been doing this for 20 yrs....


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 26 2009, 10:21 PM~13403448
> *I am not talking shit towards anyone directly. Just if someone does talk shit they better have pics of better work or it's pointless. Nothing towards you bro. :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :thumbsup:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 10:13 PM~13403332
> *spitting the truth..about what...that theres a picture of my bridge that u can see the welds on..what u dont see is the welds behind it linking the bridge to the frame..the welds you do see is me learning how to gap fill instead of just leaving the gap...that i did 2 years ago...the point of the pics wasnt to show the welding it was to show how the bridge was done...oh wow u got me on that one the welds arent so hot in the pic...so what...then u post a pic of the tower i was working on..for what..to show everyone an unfinished piece of work...all u did was look like a fucking retard...theres steps and a process things go thru before u get to a finished product..thats why the topic is called CUTLASS BUILD..not CUTLASS FINISHED PRODUCTS...u wanna talk about qaulity over quanity...wheres ur shit...
> 
> oh and for the whole me giving people wrong info a lot...BACK UR SHIT UP AND POST IT UP BITCH....if something ive said was wrong and i was corrected about it i always admit a mistake...but if u wanna post the same fucking bullshit every other pussy that has said and yet they cant back it up... SO MAN UP AND BACK UR FUCKING CLAIM UP..
> *


 :0 :0 :0 .. I think someone's mad... :roflmao:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I better not post anymore pics of my frame. I might get called out like you did. As far as welds go. As long as you get the right penatration without over heating stuff. It don't matter how it looks. You can always grind it down. True you should always strive to do better. But you can't come on here talk'n shit on someone who's putt'n in the work and making things happen on their own. Frame wraps and modifications are alot of work. Especialy for the guy with limited tools, time , and space. Like everyone else said. Show what you can do. PUT UP OR SHUT UP. that's the bottom line. If you are better then good for you. Call someone who gives a fuck. It's not like your gonna come fix it for him.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 27 2009, 12:04 PM~13407527
> *I better not post anymore pics of my frame. I might get called out like you did. As far as welds go. As long as you get the right penatration without over heating stuff. It don't matter how it looks. You can always grind it down. True you should always strive to do better. But you can't come on here talk'n shit on someone who's putt'n in the work and making things happen on their own. Frame wraps and modifications are alot of work. Especialy for the guy with limited tools, time , and space. Like everyone else said. Show what you can do. PUT UP OR SHUT UP. that's the bottom line. If you are better then good for you. Call someone who gives a fuck. It's not like your gonna come fix it for him.
> *



ill fix my own shit lol..and again i still have grinding to finish up anyways...i was waitin to finish other things up along with it so that i can just sit and grind everything all at once instead of flopping back and forth between welding cutting and grinding


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here is mine in the raw form, not perfect looking either. Fuck the bullshit, keep doin' the damn thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 27 2009, 04:52 PM~13409843
> *Here is mine in the raw form, not perfect looking either. Fuck the bullshit, keep doin' the damn thing! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



looks good to me..hell id leave it like that sometimes i just like the look of the welds and other times i like things smoothed out


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay so heres a few pics of the motor mounts all welded in place


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

alrighty here is the axle


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

and now the painted frame with suspension installed...and before you ask the question...no the frame isnt painted pink or a variation of pink lol...its the halogen lights reflecting off the gops of metallic flake that the homie at the paint shop put into it...the paint is actually Dark Red Metallic


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

DUDE......that looks shitty...are you sure you wanna drive around with that under your car?....LOL


Your gonna make me finish my shit...and I dont even have a car to put on it..



:biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2009, 01:10 AM~13414130
> *alrighty here is the axle
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2009, 01:15 AM~13414141
> *and now the painted frame with suspension installed...and before you ask the question...no the frame isnt painted pink or a variation of pink lol...its the halogen lights reflecting off the gops of metallic flake that the homie at the paint shop put into it...the paint is actually Dark Red Metallic
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice i think on the 3rd pic you can see more of the color without being under that light. :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:0 niaaaaaace!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Mar 28 2009, 12:13 PM~13416113
> *:cheesy: nice i think on the 3rd pic you can see more of the color without being under that light.  :biggrin:
> *



ya the 3rd pic is a lil darker...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Mar 28 2009, 11:18 AM~13415843
> *DUDE......that looks shitty...are you sure you wanna drive around with that under your car?....LOL
> Your gonna make me finish my shit...and I dont even have a car to put on it..
> :biggrin:
> *



what kind of body you looking for


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the body and frame are back together...just gonna get the motor all hooked back up and start the car up tomorrow..then its getting moved over to the new house


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2009, 11:16 PM~13420863
> *the body and frame are back together...just gonna get the motor all hooked back up and start the car up tomorrow..then its getting moved over to the new house
> *


 :0 you got new house


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Mar 29 2009, 12:19 AM~13420888
> *:0  you got new house
> *



ya my partner has been moving since the 25th..so this comin week probably like wed or thurs..we will be taking a trip out to del toro to pick up the batteries and solenoids


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2009, 11:35 PM~13420966
> *ya my partner has been moving since the 25th..so this comin week probably like wed or thurs..we will be taking a trip out to del toro to pick up the batteries and solenoids
> *



oh yea dats right you were telling me bout that moving situation. n ok coo we definatley need those batts


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Mar 29 2009, 12:39 AM~13420989
> *oh yea dats right you were telling me bout that moving situation. n ok coo we definatley need those batts
> *



yep yep..im on that one...plus still need to swap out the cylinders out of my car to put the others in yours...


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

The questions posted about the lifting of the body from the frame are totally understandable, as, I had to laugh when I was going through the pics of the lift, you made it look so freakin' simple, w/ even the radiator hanging out of the bottom of the body as it sat over the frame. LOL. Like the two pieces just come apart w/ the unbolting. LOL Nice clean separation of the body and frame, w/ everything still intact. 
Coming from a guy who has built many engines, stock and performance, and done a number of complete rebuilds and mods, and reworked all the automotive systems too many times, over a 35 year period, your post of the seperation of these two complete sections is "on like popcorn."
Like the old LIL saying goes, "Pics or it didn't happen."


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Mar 29 2009, 05:39 AM~13421531
> *The questions posted about the lifting of the body from the frame are totally understandable, as, I had to laugh when I was going through the pics of the lift, you made it look so freakin' simple, w/ even the radiator hanging out of the bottom of the body as it sat over the frame. LOL.  Like the two pieces just come apart w/ the unbolting. LOL   Nice clean separation of the body and frame, w/ everything still intact.
> Coming from a guy who has built many engines, stock and performance, and done a number of complete rebuilds and mods, and reworked all the automotive systems too many times, over a 35 year period, your post of the seperation of these two complete sections is "on like popcorn."
> Like the old LIL saying goes, "Pics or it didn't happen."
> *



as much as i would love to take credit for it...i cannot...my homies dad use to work for GENERAL MOTORS..and we leave the body seperation up to him...he does all the motor work and disconnection of everything...that part i have no clue what i would be doing in the engine bay...slowly learning that part....most of the work is just getting the motor disconnected from the body..

you just gotta work with what tools you got...some jack stands, 2 floor jacks and a couple good 4x6s lol...but damn i would love to have a lift lol

theres still quite a bit for myself to learn as far as motor work goes...i got the hydraulics and frame wrapping down lol...just slowly working my way into watchin the motor get disconnected and things u can take off the motor and leave up in the engine bay...such as the a/c compressor..that way u dont discharge the a/c....plus u gotta remove the windshield wiper motor in order to get to the 2 wiring harness plugs that are back there...


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

KEEP DOING YOUR THING KINGFISH :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

its getting closer and closer


----------



## lincolnswanga (Sep 14, 2007)

looks good homie keep up that good work and the good advice lol :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnswanga_@Mar 30 2009, 10:12 AM~13431018
> *looks good homie keep up that good work and the good advice lol  :thumbsup:
> *



definately homie


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:cheesy: more pics :cheesy: more pics :cheesy: more pics :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 31 2009, 06:41 PM~13446881
> *:cheesy: more pics :cheesy: more pics :cheesy: more pics :biggrin:
> *



lol dont have any new ones yet...we were moving more shit lol..only have pics of the old shop hehe


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2009, 11:12 PM~13420843
> *what kind of body you looking for
> *


Euro cutty or ls monte..But no where near ready.. I'll hit you up when I get there


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 1 2009, 09:35 PM~13459901
> *Euro cutty or ls monte..But no where near ready.. I'll hit you up when I get there
> *



definately..u never know what we may have found by then lol...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2009, 01:15 AM~13414141
> *and now the painted frame with suspension installed...and before you ask the question...no the frame isnt painted pink or a variation of pink lol...its the halogen lights reflecting off the gops of metallic flake that the homie at the paint shop put into it...the paint is actually Dark Red Metallic
> 
> 
> ...


damn my frame is in the process of gettin wrapped and i was thinkin of paintin it but i dont know how durable paint would be. did yall use a special kind of paint? i herd that powdercoating is better? looks good though!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 PM~13461616
> *damn my frame is in the process of gettin wrapped and i was thinkin of paintin it but i dont know how durable paint would be. did yall use a special kind of paint? i herd that powdercoating is better? looks good though!
> *



powder coating is very durable...but thats if u want to pay the money for it...we simply went to a buddys paint store and picked up some single stage paint..comes out nice and clean...paint is pretty durable..prior it being painted red we threw on a single stage black paint and of course u need to scuff up the surface for the new paint has something to attach to and i used a wire wheel and that was a bitch to even get it back down to metal with..so i say its pretty damn durable


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Apr 2 2009, 01:31 PM~13465858
> *TTT
> *


fuckin batteries


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 1 2009, 11:48 PM~13461616
> *damn my frame is in the process of gettin wrapped and i was thinkin of paintin it but i dont know how durable paint would be. did yall use a special kind of paint? i herd that powdercoating is better? looks good though!
> *


You can always look into a fleet polyurethane enamel. Its the kind of product used on semi trailers, ships, airplanes,etc. Imron is one that comes to mind, and I know it would be more durable than any powdercoat finish. I'm using PPG Delfleet Essential on my frame.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 2 2009, 07:36 PM~13468651
> *You can always look into a fleet polyurethane enamel. Its the kind of product  used on semi trailers, ships, airplanes,etc. Imron is one that comes to mind, and I know it would be more durable than any powdercoat finish. I'm using PPG Delfleet Essential on my frame.
> *



i got some PPG BRIGHT ATLANTIC BLUE base coat with gobs of ice blue pearl inside...$800.00 a gallon..Luckily i got my paint and kandy paint before the new EPA rules came into effect...just hope i dont get caught with this shit when we go to spray it lol..i hear its a $10,000.00 fine just for having HOK intercoat clear and the KANDYs


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2009, 06:00 PM~13468364
> *fuckin batteries
> *



:nosad: yea i knw dam it bt least we got back up :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Apr 3 2009, 12:04 AM~13472300
> *:nosad: yea i knw dam it bt least we got back up  :biggrin:
> *


4 real. Always gotta haveplans A,B,C and fuckin D these days LOL


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

nice work KINGFISH! thanks for posting and giving info, it really helps those of us that are trying to learn more so we can do our own work.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 2 2009, 06:36 PM~13468651
> *You can always look into a fleet polyurethane enamel. Its the kind of product  used on semi trailers, ships, airplanes,etc. Imron is one that comes to mind, and I know it would be more durable than any powdercoat finish. I'm using PPG Delfleet Essential on my frame.
> *


yea i want somethin thats durable cause i will be hoppin! :biggrin: and i know that my car is gonna be blue for sure so i would like a nice blue for the frame also!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Apr 3 2009, 01:02 PM~13475781
> *nice work KINGFISH! thanks for posting and giving info, it really helps those of us that are trying to learn more so we can do our own work.
> *


Sometimes we get lucky and meet people to show is the way. Or are able to see what others have done and try to copy and learn it


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2009, 12:23 AM~13461849
> *powder coating is very durable...but thats if u want to pay the money for it...we simply went to a buddys paint store and picked up some single stage paint..comes out nice and clean...paint is pretty durable..prior it being painted red we threw on a single stage black paint and of course u need to scuff up the surface for the new paint has something to attach to and i used a wire wheel and that was a bitch to even get it back down to metal with..so i say its pretty damn durable
> *


We got a spot down here that will Powder coat a whole frame for $250 and the do bad ass work! :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 3 2009, 01:29 PM~13476546
> *We got a spot down here that will Powder coat a whole frame for $250 and the do bad ass work!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 DAM DATS A DEAL :cheesy: POST PICS :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

x2


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2009, 08:38 PM~13459962
> *definately..u never know what we may have found by then lol...
> *


 Cool... this topic has me motivated now..I gotta bunch of shit to do around the house first.. But I should be back on this frame by the end of the month...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 4 2009, 01:40 AM~13481112
> *Cool... this topic has me motivated now..I gotta bunch of shit to do around the house first.. But I should be back on this frame by the end of the month...
> *



can i get that in writing and notarized lol


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah no shit .. Huh?.. We'll see.. I'm sure I can come up with sum more excusses...LOL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 5 2009, 11:07 PM~13492814
> *Yeah no shit .. Huh?.. We'll see.. I'm sure I can come up with sum more excusses...LOL
> *



lol...ya well u know


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Apr 3 2009, 02:37 PM~13476597
> *:0  :0 DAM DATS A DEAL :cheesy: POST PICS  :biggrin:
> *


My vert frame is pretty close to being done and ready for PC. I will post pics when I get her back


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2009, 01:24 AM~13493951
> *lol...ya well u know
> *


 yep ... Unfortunately .. But,You'll be the first know when I spark up the welder on it again... I promise


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Apr 8 2009, 01:11 PM~13518468
> *yep ... Unfortunately .. But,You'll be the first know when I spark up the welder on it again... I promise
> *



ya im waiting on it lol...


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

DAMN KINGFISH WHEN ARE WE GONNA SEE THE BACK BUMPER SMASHING???????? :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Apr 10 2009, 11:04 AM~13538537
> *DAMN KINGFISH WHEN ARE WE GONNA SEE THE BACK BUMPER SMASHING???????? :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *



this car isnt gonna be a bumper smasher lol...just a nice street cruiser for the guy...we are waiting on the hook up for a 220v outlet so we can run the plasma cutter and welder..otherwise we are probably gonna bring the car to my house since i have the hook ups, i just dont have the compressor to run the plasma cutter...


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Apr 3 2009, 03:37 PM~13476597
> *:0  :0 DAM DATS A DEAL :cheesy: POST PICS  :biggrin:
> *


There is a place in Paso Robles, CA that will sand blast and powder coat a g-body frame for $450. I pick up my frame next week.


----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

KING FISH I HAVE A LOT OF RESPECT 4 THE TIME AND SWEAT U PUT N 2 YOUR WORK :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@Apr 10 2009, 08:14 PM~13542584
> *KING FISH I HAVE A LOT OF RESPECT 4 THE TIME AND SWEAT U PUT N 2 YOUR WORK :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



thanks homie..we are just trying to do things bigger and better than before...always striving to improve techniques and ways of getting work done with a cleaner look...some people will charge extra for molded out parts just like how the rear upper and lower trailing arms were done...we however do not...we rather do that lil extra work so that we can bring in more business as well as make the customer that much more happy with the work...and grant it theres quite a few people on layitlow who do things better than we do..such as the homie *94Fleetwoodswangin* here on layitlow that guys builds some awesome suspension parts among other things...and he also has good topics with parts he has built and gives us inspirations of how to change the way we do things...and you got ron from BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS and he is always great help when we need it as well as showing off his own work....we like to build upon our knowledge and craftsmenship...we are never perfect but are always working towards perfection


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 10 2009, 07:06 PM~13542093
> *There is a place in Paso Robles, CA that will sand blast and powder coat a g-body frame for $450.  I pick up my frame next week.
> *



thats a good price


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 10 2009, 09:46 PM~13543743
> *thanks homie..we are just trying to do things bigger and better than before...always striving to improve techniques and ways of getting work done with a cleaner look...some people will charge extra for molded out parts just like how the rear upper and lower trailing arms were done...we however do not...we rather do that lil extra work so that we can bring in more business as well as make the customer that much more happy with the work...and grant it theres quite a few people on layitlow who do things better than we do..such as the homie 94Fleetwoodswangin here on layitlow that guys builds some awesome suspension parts among other things...and he also has good topics with parts he has built and gives us inspirations of how to change the way we do things...and you got ron from BLACKMAGIC HYDRAULICS and he is always great help when we need it as well as showing off his own work....we like to build upon our knowledge and craftsmenship...we are never perfect but are always working towards perfection
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

SWIPH Mar 26 2009, 09:33 PM | | Post #90 


I KNOW *****--THATS WHY I SAID IT---and he aint been in here since.
fuk this fake ass bitch--- we all know whats up 

:nono: :nono:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Apr 11 2009, 11:06 PM~13550601
> *SWIPH  Mar 26 2009, 09:33 PM    |  | Post #90
> I KNOW *****--THATS WHY I SAID IT---and he aint been in here since.
> fuk this fake ass bitch--- we all know whats up
> ...



whats up homie..how r things in ur neck of the woods


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> *whats up homie..how r things in ur neck of the woods*


CHILLIN.. I THINK YOU DO SOME OF THE BEST WORK IN NORCAL...WHY THE FUCK FOOLS ALWAYS HATIN.. 


YOU JUST STARTED WELDING 2 YRS AGO?? DAMN AND YOU ALREADY LIFTIN CARS..THATS SKILLS.. I KNOW SOME CATS BEEN WELDING FOR 10 YRS AND IT STILL LOOKS LIKE SHIT.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Apr 11 2009, 11:22 PM~13550744
> *CHILLIN.. I THINK YOU DO SOME OF THE BEST WORK IN NORCAL...WHY THE FUCK FOOLS ALWAYS HATIN..
> YOU JUST STARTED WELDING 2 YRS AGO?? DAMN AND YOU ALREADY LIFTIN CARS..THATS SKILLS..  I KNOW SOME CATS BEEN WELDING FOR 10 YRS AND IT STILL LOOKS LIKE SHIT.
> *



thanks homie...ya i been welding for 2 years...i was helping with lifting the cars prior to welding..but eventually i was like fuck.. i just better learn so my homie aint doing all the major work and im just plumbing and wiring the shit up..so i had him teach me and now together we get shit done a lil quicker...started with plasma cutting out the templates then on to arch welding on a piece of flat plat and burned thru about a box of rods learning to make the 'C' for welding and just been progressing since...i actually like to weld..its like an art to make things nice looking...the more i work on it the more practice i get and the better it looks...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

now we are just waiting for a two 220v outlets at the new place so we can finish up alexs car..id do it at my house but i dont have a air compressor to run the plasma cutter...so hopefully ill get this car back to the homie this coming week..


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 29 2009, 09:58 PM~13428112
> *as much as i would love to take credit for it...i cannot...my homies dad use to work for GENERAL MOTORS..and we leave the body seperation up to him...he does all the motor work and disconnection of everything...that part i have no clue what i would be doing in the engine bay...slowly learning that part....most of the work is just getting the motor disconnected from the body..
> 
> you just gotta work with what tools you got...some jack stands, 2 floor jacks and a couple good 4x6s lol...but damn i would love to have a lift lol
> ...


 I built afew engines before I ever ran into hydraulics (my first experience w/ hydraulics was early '76 after building a small block Chevy w/ an Army buddy of mine at Ft. Bragg, N.C. who was from LA, Calif. and into juiced rides, home-made set-ups at the time.) Engines are very logical as all the components complement each other and are interconnected, like life, one big circle and in the big picture, very simple.
I just had to remark on the body/frame separation as it looked so simple and clean it was almost funny, like they just come apart so easily, and we all know that they SURE don't. 
Good luck on "your thing" (hydraulics). You always give alot of help online here, it doesn't go un-noticed.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Apr 12 2009, 06:21 AM~13551993
> *I built afew engines before I ever ran into hydraulics (my first experience w/ hydraulics was early '76 after building a small block Chevy w/ an Army buddy of mine at Ft. Bragg, N.C. who was from LA, Calif. and into juiced rides, home-made set-ups at the time.)  Engines are very logical as all the components complement each other and are interconnected, like life, one big circle and in the big picture, very simple.
> I just had to remark on the body/frame separation as it looked so simple and clean it was almost funny, like they just come apart so easily, and we all know that they SURE don't.
> Good luck on "your thing" (hydraulics).  You always give alot of help online here, it doesn't go un-noticed.
> *


taking the body of is very simple and straight forward. :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Apr 12 2009, 06:21 AM~13551993
> *I built afew engines before I ever ran into hydraulics (my first experience w/ hydraulics was early '76 after building a small block Chevy w/ an Army buddy of mine at Ft. Bragg, N.C. who was from LA, Calif. and into juiced rides, home-made set-ups at the time.)  Engines are very logical as all the components complement each other and are interconnected, like life, one big circle and in the big picture, very simple.
> I just had to remark on the body/frame separation as it looked so simple and clean it was almost funny, like they just come apart so easily, and we all know that they SURE don't.
> Good luck on "your thing" (hydraulics).  You always give alot of help online here, it doesn't go un-noticed.
> *



most of the hard work is in the engine bay..unplugging and disconnecting stuff as u know lol....the rest is a whole lot easier lol...just have to be cautious of things that can happen if ur not careful when jacking the car up in the air...


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2009, 04:15 AM~13414141
> *and now the painted frame with suspension installed...and before you ask the question...no the frame isnt painted pink or a variation of pink lol...its the halogen lights reflecting off the gops of metallic flake that the homie at the paint shop put into it...the paint is actually Dark Red Metallic
> 
> 
> ...



SHOULD HAVE PAINTED BLACK, NOT TRYING TO BE AN ASS BUT IT LOOKS BETTER BEFORE PAINT EVEN MY CO-WORKER WAS LIKE WHAT IS THAT??? AND SHE KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT CARS THEN SHOWED HER THE RAW FRAME SHE SAID IT LOOKSD BETTER BEFORE PAINT...
JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 12 2009, 07:43 PM~13556200
> *SHOULD HAVE PAINTED BLACK, NOT TRYING TO BE AN ASS BUT IT LOOKS BETTER BEFORE PAINT EVEN MY CO-WORKER WAS LIKE WHAT IS THAT??? AND SHE KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT CARS THEN SHOWED HER THE RAW FRAME SHE SAID IT LOOKSD BETTER BEFORE  PAINT...
> JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *



actually the frame was originaly painted single stage black..but the customer wanted it to almost match the paint of the car so we did it...the pics really dont do the frame justice...ill have to get some new ones now that its in actual light and not just flood lights...it does look really nice in person


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

THAT'S A CUSTOMER'S CAR?

I THOUGHT IT WAS YOUR PERSONAL...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 12 2009, 09:49 PM~13557401
> *THAT'S A CUSTOMER'S CAR?
> 
> I THOUGHT IT WAS YOUR PERSONAL...
> *



nope the vehicle doesnt belong to us..


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JAZZY2 (Aug 7, 2008)

axel or arms just dont look right .i would stay with black or chrome.maybe with some tasteful anodizing


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Apr 16 2009, 08:23 AM~13592661
> *axel or arms just dont look right .i would stay with black or chrome.maybe with some tasteful anodizing
> *


im gonna try to get the metal for the car today and get some new pics...its really the flood lights that just arent doing the frame any good lol...but ya i would go with chrome they were smoothed out enough for it...hell if he wants he can later on take them off and the bushings out strip the paint and then chrome them


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

got the battery rack all squared away and mocked up the pumps...then took everything out to paint the rack...and all the blue tape u see up front is the taped off threads for the noids


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2009, 11:38 PM~13612481
> *got the battery rack all squared away and mocked up the pumps...then took everything out to paint the rack...and all the blue tape u see up front is the taped off threads for the noids
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: real fuckn nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i like how its comin out :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

me too :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2009, 11:38 PM~13612481
> *got the battery rack all squared away and mocked up the pumps...then took everything out to paint the rack...and all the blue tape u see up front is the taped off threads for the noids
> 
> 
> ...


Have you guys ever thought about using nuts welded to the rack with long bolts to hold the batteries down ...looks good that way....I hate allthread. keep up the good work.


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 cant wait 2 c it


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Apr 18 2009, 10:38 AM~13614846
> *Have you guys ever thought about using nuts welded to the rack with long bolts to hold the batteries down ...looks good that way....I hate allthread. keep up the good work.
> *


 X2... Actually what I like to do is weld the nut to a peice of angle that has a hole in it then weld that to the rack. Then you dont see the nut either just a threaded hole


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Apr 18 2009, 11:38 AM~13614846
> *Have you guys ever thought about using nuts welded to the rack with long bolts to hold the batteries down ...looks good that way....I hate allthread. keep up the good work.
> *


 no I surely haven't. U got any pics of that. I'd like to check it out. I'd like a cleaner look in our installs


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the perfect end to a 24-hour marathon on this car to get it back to alex...started at 6.am saturday..got home after a trip to frisco to deliver the car at 3am and back home by 6am sunday morning,,,,we had some technical difficulties with one of the pumps so we had to fix it...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2009, 09:07 PM~13624261
> *the perfect end to a 24-hour marathon on this car to get it back to alex...started at 6.am saturday..got home after a trip to frisco to deliver the car at 3am and back home by 6am sunday morning,,,,we had some technical difficulties with one of the pumps so we had to fix it...
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty cool layout homie.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 19 2009, 07:13 PM~13624329
> *thats pretty cool layout homie.
> *



thanks homie....was a lil tricky tryin to get all 3 pumps in there with all 8 batteries with leaving room for some beat in the trunk...i thought it came out pretty nice myself...doesnt look all cluttered up and shit...


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAZZY2_@Apr 16 2009, 07:23 AM~13592661
> *axel or arms just dont look right .i would stay with black or chrome.maybe with some tasteful anodizing
> *



lets all be honset here, the paint is a butcher job, who sprays the whole undercarriage 1 color, balljoints, bushings etc.. all sprayed 1 color without taking anything apart, thats not the right way to do it!.


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2009, 06:07 PM~13624261
> *the perfect end to a 24-hour marathon on this car to get it back to alex...started at 6.am saturday..got home after a trip to frisco to deliver the car at 3am and back home by 6am sunday morning,,,,we had some technical difficulties with one of the pumps so we had to fix it...
> 
> 
> ...



thanks jeff and mino for coming thru man that was a long nite. :420:


----------



## OSO 805 (Feb 12, 2006)

CLEAN BUILD UP :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

the pump on the left looks like two return hoses put together. other than that the set up looks clean!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 19 2009, 11:16 PM~13627025
> *the pump on the left looks like two return hoses put together. other than that the set up looks clean!
> *



ya it is actually...we thought we had 2 rear hoses..turned out we didnt...only had one....would have put a hose in but homie wanted to take his ride to a show in san fran and we thought we had the parts..so we used what we had to make it work for him...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Apr 19 2009, 09:56 PM~13626091
> *lets all be honset here, the paint is a butcher job, who sprays the whole undercarriage  1 color, balljoints, bushings etc.. all sprayed 1 color without taking anything apart, thats not the right way to do it!.
> *


the customer wanted the suspension one color you fucking vaginal bleed of layitlow...if the customer wants his undercarriage one color then we do what he asks..if he wanted the frame a color and the suspension another then again we do it...but this was what he wanted...and oh my god the whole suspension and frame was painted at one time...so fucking what...you are a perfect example of why some people shouldnt have kids...how are bushings gonna be painted if they are inside a sleeve located inside of the arm which is then bolted on inbetween mounts..umm u fucking moron they arent painted cuz they arent visible to begin with...secondly you dont know a single fucking thing since you cant seem to figure out where to buy a set of fucking zenith wire wheels...thirdly if youve ever tried to bolt on a painted piece of suspension theres a chance the paint will wrinkle when u tighten down the bolts..then what try to install bolts that arent painted or tighten down bolts that have been painted and ruin the paint....and whether the frame was painted in pieces or all together like it was..it dont fucking matter..


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

> QUOTE(singlepumpking @ Apr 19 2009, 09:56 PM)
> lets all be honset here, the paint is a butcher job, who sprays the whole undercarriage 1 color, balljoints, bushings etc.. all sprayed 1 color without taking anything apart, thats not the right way to do it!.
> 
> 
> > KINGFISH JUST TELL EM WHAT ICE CUBE USED TO SAY ON THE AMERIKKAS MOST WANTED ALBUM..."GET OFF MY DICK *****, AND TELL YOUR BITCH TO COME HERE" :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> > QUOTE(singlepumpking @ Apr 19 2009, 09:56 PM)
> > lets all be honset here, the paint is a butcher job, who sprays the whole undercarriage 1 color, balljoints, bushings etc.. all sprayed 1 color without taking anything apart, thats not the right way to do it!.
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 18 2009, 02:38 AM~13612481
> *got the battery rack all squared away and mocked up the pumps...then took everything out to paint the rack...and all the blue tape u see up front is the taped off threads for the noids
> 
> 
> ...


 LOVE THE ( Y ) SET UP...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 21 2009, 06:48 PM~13646915
> *LOVE THE ( Y ) SET UP...
> *



haha looks like a bubble butt lol...but thanks...just thought we change it up a little instead of the usualy 3 pump fashion..also still give the homie some room to add a subwoofer in the trunk for the beat...gotta have some beat...


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2009, 08:54 PM~13646980
> *haha looks like a bubble butt lol...but thanks...just thought we change it up a little instead of the usualy 3 pump fashion..also still give the homie some room to add a subwoofer in the trunk for the beat...gotta have some beat...
> *


lmao hahaha


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2009, 05:54 PM~13646980
> *haha looks like a bubble butt lol...but thanks...just thought we change it up a little instead of the usualy 3 pump fashion..also still give the homie some room to add a subwoofer in the trunk for the beat...gotta have some beat...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Apr 22 2009, 02:11 PM~13656630
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



any progress lol


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Apr 12 2009, 06:43 PM~13556200
> *SHOULD HAVE PAINTED BLACK, NOT TRYING TO BE AN ASS BUT IT LOOKS BETTER BEFORE PAINT EVEN MY CO-WORKER WAS LIKE WHAT IS THAT??? AND SHE KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT CARS THEN SHOWED HER THE RAW FRAME SHE SAID IT LOOKSD BETTER BEFORE  PAINT...
> JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


 :0 stop flirting with the girls and get to work.









yo kingfish whats the stats and info on those batteries you used?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 23 2009, 05:03 AM~13664204
> *:0  stop flirting with the girls and get to work.
> yo kingfish whats the stats and info on those batteries you used?
> *



the batteries are group 31s 

if i remember correctly these are the what stickers say on them

CA rating at 0 degrees was 1160

CCA rating at 32 degree was 950..but we put them on a load tester and the need was hitting over 1000 CCA and then put a load on them and the needle didnt move at all..so they are over 1000CCA


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 22 2009, 09:39 PM~13662429
> *any progress lol
> *



just got the y block got some extra seals and a hose so i can take that extra return hose off. should have it done by the weekend lil minor shyt. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 19 2009, 07:07 PM~13624261
> *the perfect end to a 24-hour marathon on this car to get it back to alex...started at 6.am saturday..got home after a trip to frisco to deliver the car at 3am and back home by 6am sunday morning,,,,we had some technical difficulties with one of the pumps so we had to fix it...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Little job, just 1 problem???? It's got Hi-low....J/P looks good FISH.... Fuck what some of these dudes say, do ur damn thing homie !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


You do cleaner work then some of the shops who've been in business for 10 tens....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 23 2009, 11:34 PM~13674356
> *Clean Little job, just 1 problem???? It's got Hi-low....J/P looks good FISH.... Fuck what some of these dudes say, do ur damn thing homie !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> You do cleaner work then some of the shops who've been in business for 10 tens....
> *


ron has a point.


about a year ago i was in a "reputable' shop not gonna put them on blast.. but they were installing the pumps in a car... well there mounting bolts were to long. easy fix right? just get the right bolts............... NO! those morons just add a 1/2 thick piece of metal between the block and pump mount. (2x6) you couldn't really notice but WTF i hate crap like that!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 24 2009, 03:53 AM~13674998
> *ron has a point.
> about a year ago i was in a "reputable' shop not gonna put them on blast.. but they were installing the pumps in a car... well there mounting bolts were to long. easy fix right? just get the right bolts............... NO! those morons just add a 1/2 thick piece of metal between the block and pump mount. (2x6) you couldn't really notice but WTF i hate crap like that!!
> *


Ya we use bolts that are slighty longer so we can use a washer and lock washer to hold them in good and tight without bottoming out the bolt into the block.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 12:34 AM~13674356
> *Clean Little job, just 1 problem???? It's got Hi-low....J/P looks good FISH.... Fuck what some of these dudes say, do ur damn thing homie !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> You do cleaner work then some of the shops who've been in business for 10 tens....
> *


Well maybe one of these days he will have some money to put in the darkside juice hehe. I think we should make a forum with a poll of people who should be banned. Especially newbies. Or those who make up names to hide.


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2009, 03:15 AM~13414141
> *and now the painted frame with suspension installed...and before you ask the question...no the frame isnt painted pink or a variation of pink lol...its the halogen lights reflecting off the gops of metallic flake that the homie at the paint shop put into it...the paint is actually Dark Red Metallic
> 
> 
> ...


What size pipe is that in the bridge?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@May 2 2009, 08:52 AM~13763234
> *What size pipe is that in the bridge?
> *



its a 3 inch pipe..keeps the coil from hitting the cylinders


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2009, 06:34 PM~13766203
> *its a 3 inch pipe..keeps the coil from hitting the cylinders
> *


Oh ok, I thought it was to keep the cylinder from rubbing the c-channel. I was thinking of putting a piece in mine to keep the cylinder from the c-channel and was wondering what size to get. But I aint sure if it really needs it or not.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@May 4 2009, 07:58 PM~13784350
> *Oh ok, I thought it was to keep the cylinder from rubbing the c-channel. I was thinking of putting a piece in mine to keep the cylinder from the c-channel and was wondering what size to get. But I aint sure if it really needs it or not.
> *



ya this keeps the coil from hitting the cylinder and causing it to wear down the casing..however the cylinder is still gonna rub the the inside of the hole thru the channel from use....


----------

